#ubuntu-website 2009-05-27
<fschulte> hi newz2000
<fschulte> how are you?
<fschulte> newz2000: have you read my e-mail from frieday?
<fschulte> newz2000: any newz for me? :)
<fschulte> newz2000: we met here last week. do you remember?
<fschulte> newz2000: thanks for your quick response.
#ubuntu-website 2009-05-30
<hemensev> hi is there a ubuntu intrepid support chhannl?
<hemensev> i need help with aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.10 ibex
<hemensev> any help possible on that?
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-02
<daker> hi :)
<daker> i am looking for someone
<daker> where can i find Stas Sușcov ?
<knome> daker, doesn't seem to be online right now, but you can know him by the nick "stas"
<daker> oki thanks knome
<knome> np
<daker> also the other one is Matteo Lissandrini ?
<knome> no idea about that :)
<daker> Oh thanks
<knome> google tells me "Kuzeko"
<daker> he is subscribed to the mailing list
<cjohnston> daker: he is on the ML.. I don't know about here tho
<daker> oki thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> newz2000: you around today?
<newz2000> hi, sorry, kind of
<newz2000> Son had to go to the hospital yesterday afternoon and I just got back a few min ago
<newz2000> I'm going to be in and out this afternoon
<cjohnston> :-(
<newz2000> yeah, it's fine now
<newz2000> we thought it might be apendicitis but turned out to be a virus
<newz2000> actually, gotta run for a bit, be back later on
<daker> hey guys is there someone who's working on the wordpress theme ?
<cjohnston> daker: we are waiting to settle on a plain html theme first.. and then go off that
<daker> any meeting  ?
<cjohnston> meeting? for?
<daker> for what we are going to do ?
<cjohnston> We had a meeting not too long ago... We are working on the plain html theme, and then when that has been agreed upon and approved we will start WP and drupal
<daker> ah oki
<daker> thanks
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-03
<MTecknology> newz2000: hey... they link color "fast and free. You'll have a chance to register  when you login. "
<MTecknology> it's purple - but close enoguh to black that I had a VERY hard time figuring out where "login" was.
<MTecknology> just mentioning it.
<MTecknology> heh.. After submitting a landscape review I hit a 404
<MTecknology> http://www.canonical.com/contact/landing/landscape
<MTecknology> I guess this is canonical - not ubuntu - but same place as far as an employee is concerned :P
<MTecknology> ..... jackass.canonical.com
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> MTecknology: What's up?
<MTecknology> jpds: just an interesting choice for the name
<jpds> MTecknology: Hmm.
<MTecknology> sorry- just noticed it and had to say something
<jpds> MTecknology: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Penguin may be enlightning.
<MTecknology> jpds: ahh... thanks
<arrenlex> Hey, everyone. On the ubuntu.com download page, go to step 2, check USB stick and click Mac. Look at step 9. Is that command missing all its spaces or is it just me?
<arrenlex> Execute sudoddif=/path/to/downloaded.imgof=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m  (replace /path/to/downloaded.img with the path where the image file is located; for example, ./ubuntu.img or ./ubuntu.dmg).
<knome> arrenlex, seems to miss the spaces :P
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-04
<stas> newz2000: around? about the loco-themes, if you think there are enough resources, merge matteo's branch into ubuntu-website repo, and announce the porting of drupal and wordpress themes
<stas> I had a chat with a guy from ubuntu-manual, he might also help (not sure if he follows the list), I will also help with the wordpress api for wordpress theme, and MTecknology can start drupal stuff
<newz2000> hey stas, I'm here, about to head into a meeting
<newz2000> but ok, I'll look into it and get back
<stas> no rush, a weekend is ahead :)
<MTecknology> stas: weekend is where real work gets done :P
<stas> I know :P
<MTecknology> So- how did you guys handle the language thing in ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> Hi, I'm working on the community theme. Will have somethign to share soon and hopefully we can get past the deciding stage and firmly into the implementation stage later today.
<newz2000> Anyone around want to talk about the community theme project?
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, what's happening?
<cjohnston> workin
<newz2000> hey, me too!
<cjohnston> when do you want to start working on bugs?
<newz2000> I've actually been working on them this week, though there are now two bug trackers and I'm using the one you don't see
<cjohnston> ahh
<newz2000> So I guess your question is, when should we work on the bug tracker you can see?
<newz2000> I think we may need to do that next week
<newz2000> As much as I'd like to see the bug tracker cleaned out, I think I'd rather see progress on the community themes
<cjohnston> wow.. your bug tracker sucks.. theres still atleast to pages with the <title></title> misspelled
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> what?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> the two i mentioned last week
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-05
<jugglerbry> hi all.  i'm in the process of creating a website for complete newbies to ubuntu, and wondered if i could get some constructive feedback ? either through here, or via contact us form on the site ? would anyone mind if I posted the url here ?
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-30
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> lies! I'm going back to bed
<nigelb> Good morning YoBoY :)
<YoBoY> great idea, the bed was so good and I'm so tired ^^"
<YoBoY> ok, now I have more time :D
<YoBoY> what the hell is this jono's blog proposition for the ltp ? ^^"
<YoBoY> is really near one of my team site : http://ubuntu-party.org/ :p
<YoBoY> and I don't rally understand the posts, are we syndicating team blogs ? with all the langages ?
<YoBoY> really
<nigelb> YoBoY: yup, its going to look like that mostly :)
<nigelb> we're not going to sync all blog pots
<nigelb> *posts
<nigelb> we're just going to start with a few people posting to the LTP about what they did in their loco team
<YoBoY> hum... why people and not locos ? if it's people, the posts are already on the planet.u.c no ?
<nigelb> YoBoY: No, that's where the problem is
<nigelb> Not every rockstar loco team member may have access to planet
<nigelb> because they might not be ubuntu members
<nigelb> besides, planet does have other noise
<nigelb> we want to showcase loco active on the LTP
<YoBoY> hum... and none of the locoteam blogs also ;)
<daker> mhall119, help!!!
<daker> i have added a color field to the track, and i am getting
<daker> "NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'summit.schedule.decorators.inner' with arguments '('',)' and keyword arguments '{}' not found."
<nigelb> oops
<nigelb> I was workig on that
<daker> o.O workin on the color track ?
<daker> working*
<daker> nigelb, ^
<nigelb> daker: yeah, moving the color to a db field
<daker> ok
<nigelb> blah, we need to talk to each other more often
<nigelb> my fault too, I didn't update the blueprint when I took the task
<nigelb> daker: anyway, sounds like you might be ahead of me.  Carry on with it.  I'll pick up something else.
<nigelb> daker: open a bug and assign it yourself when you start something so that we know you're working on.  If you can assign your name to task in the BP, that'd be awesome too.
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> yo
<daker> brb
<nigelb> mhall119: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: never mind, I'll figure it out :)
<mhall119> nigelb: :)
<daker> mhall119, can you figure out the problem ?
<mhall119> daker: did you make a change to urls.py?
<daker> no
<daker> i have just added a color field to the track
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> any changes to templates?
<daker> no
<daker> http://pastebin.com/PDQPGy2W
<daker> when i want to add a summit from here http://127.0.0.1:8800/admin/schedule/summit/add/ i got that error
<mhall119> daker: hmm, I'll have to dig more
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-31
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-01
<nigelb> Good morning
<daker> no rss pictogram :/
<YoBoY> daker: http://ubuntu-party.org/wp-content/themes/ubuntu-party_light/images/icons/up_rss.svg << like this ?
<daker> YoBoY, yes but it's not orange :/
<YoBoY> it's a svg, just change the color, the size, whatever :)
<YoBoY> I use it without colors, and have a separate round colored background to make an effect on mouse hover
<daker> ok thanks
<YoBoY> my png file : http://ubuntu-party.org/wp-content/themes/ubuntu-party_light/images/icons/up_rss.png not really usefull for you (and the orange background : http://ubuntu-party.org/wp-content/themes/ubuntu-party_light/images/icons/up_fondO64.png )
<daker> ok
<nigelb> render.py is pure evil.
<cjohnston> I blame nigelb
<nigelb> I haven't touched.
<nigelb> Yet.
<Flimm> Is there anyway I can help get help.ubuntu.com's theme updated?
<mhall119> Flimm: hmmm, it is a moinmoin site?
<Flimm> mhall119: everything under /community definitely is
<mhall119> well that can use the moin theme that is currently used on wiki.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> not sure about the rest of the site
<Flimm> Do you know who to contact?
<Flimm> It seems like nobody on the documentation team has enough access to do it
<mhall119> looks like there's already a bug to track it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/589057
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 589057 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "help.ubuntu.com still uses old logo/branding (affects: 3) (heat: 21)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Flimm> Shall I add ubuntu-website project to that bug?
<mhall119> yeah, that'll at least put it on someone else's radar too
<cjohnston> Flimm: I believe it will be up to the docs team to get the theme done, and then IS will be able to update it. adding ubuntu-website will not be able to help in the process
<Flimm> cjohnston: IS?
<cjohnston> The sysadmins
<Flimm> Do they have a mailing list?
<cjohnston> They have a ticketing system..  When the theme is ready, you submit a ticket.
<cjohnston> Flimm: read my response on bug 589057
<Flimm> Oh, OK
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 589057 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "help.ubuntu.com still uses old logo/branding (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589057
<Flimm> cjohnston: brilliant
<cjohnston> So, if the docs team can get the theme ready, I'll be happy to review it, and then assist in getting it released
<Flimm> OK, great.
<Flimm> It just seemed to me like everybody was waiting for everybody else to get this resolved
<Flimm> Glad we've got some action points now
<cjohnston> I thought that was all discussed and all at uds
<Flimm> Didn't go to UDS, what I've gathered since is that there are definitely plans to overhaul help.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> ya
<Flimm> I was hoping that in the mean time, we could switch help.ubuntu.com's moinmoin theme to the new branding
<cjohnston> the switching the theme should be pretty easy since there is somethign to start from
<Flimm> I'm only just getting into the contributing with the documentation team
<cjohnston> gotcha
<Flimm> I was surprised to find out that help.ubuntu.com is actually considered to be the place to go for documentation
<Flimm> whereas wiki.ubuntu.com is just supposed to be a wiki of random pages for any Ubuntu releated teams
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> part of it is you dont want just anyone changing the documentation
<Flimm> I'd always assumed that help.ubuntu.com was leftover from old releases, and I never trusted the documentation there
<Flimm> Makes sense
<Flimm> Anyway, I think my misconception was because of the look and feel of the page, hence why I'm here
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> its.... well... hehe
<YoBoY> maintaining documentation is a never-ended work in progress, it's really hard
<Flimm> yeah
<YoBoY> only 3684 pages on the community documentation... people seems to have switched to another support sources (like stackexchange?)
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-02
<YoBoY> hi
<mhall119> Ronnie: cjohnston: http://locodir.mhall119.com/
<Ronnie> cool, feeds included
<mhall119> yup
 * YoBoY hugs mhall119 
<YoBoY> missing a "read more"
<YoBoY> or something to show the feeds are just extracts
<YoBoY> "[...]" ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: yeah
<YoBoY> perhaps the blog part can take more space than the microblogs, like 2/3 1/3 ?
<YoBoY> but it's a great first implementation of the blog feeds :)
<mhall119> YoBoY: yeah, I just threw the blog feed in there, Ronnie is going to make it look nice
<nigelb> mhall119: Nice :)
<nigelb> mhall119: for the problem we had with %, I'm thinking of adding a wrapper function over django.utils.html.escape that also does a replace('%', '%%')
<cjohnston> nigelb: it was something like that iirc
<nigelb> yeah, mhall119 and I talked about it at some point before UDS started when we had fixed everything with that issue.
<nigelb> cjohnston: if you have a few minutes, I have a few MPs that need review.
<nigelb> for summit that is
<cjohnston> I don't have time till after next week
<nigelb> okay
<nigelb> mhall119: if you have a few minutes I have a few MPs that need review :)
<mhall119> nigelb: on a conf. call atm
<mhall119> and I won't have time to review MPs until late today
<nigelb> that's fine
<nigelb> some time this week is great
<mhall119> for summit?
<nigelb> yeah
<mhall119> if I finish my work for this week, I should have free time Friday
<nigelb> oh, great!
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> sir
<mhall119> I tried to use loaddata on locodir.mhall119.com, but it kept killing itself mid-process
<mhall119> I resorted to import-live-data
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> that sucks
<mhall119> not sure what the problem is, it didn't give any useful info
<mhall119> all I can think of is that maybe it's a memory issue, since my ec2 instance doesn't have swap enabled
<mhall119> and only 512 MB ram
<mhall119> I'll try enabling swap later
<nigelb> mhall119: in which case try running htop to see if memory usage is getting excessive
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you try it on your local machine by chance?
<mhall119> cjohnston: not yet...
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: heya, are there any updates to the discussion on ubuntu.com/employment from Canonical end?
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: hello! so sorry for the silence... we have a meeting scheduled with Canonical HR tomorrow and will discuss this then. Should have a better idea next week and will be able to let you know about next steps
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: Great! Thank you :)
<nigelb> mhall119: got a few minutes? django gives me an error if I do a {% if foo == bar %}, but its okay with {% if foo %}
<nigelb> mhall119: Any thoughts on why that's happening?
<daker> nigelb, use ifequal
<daker> {% ifequal foo bar %}
<nigelb> daker: but I'
<nigelb> but I'm wondering why it didn't work
<nigelb> the docs say it should :\
<daker> wha't the error ?
<daker> what's*
<daker> nigelb, the === operator doesn't exist on django 1.1.1 https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.1/ref/templates/builtins/
<daker> there is only ifequal
<nigelb> daker: ah, new docs, old django.
<daker> == was introduced on django 1.2 i think
<nigelb> yeah
<mhall119> nigelb: what daker said
<nigelb> daker: Thanks
<nigelb> mhall119: Yup, fixed and MP already done :)
 * nigelb feels productive tonight.
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats the status of getting django, south, and openid-auth upgraded
<nigelb> Daviey, cjohnston, mhall119 -> straight from the man about summit https://twitter.com/#!/keybuk
<Daviey> lol
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: I need your thoughts.  Remember kirkland gave us a non-working MP for IRC channel
<nigelb> I put that icon on the top of the schedule isntead
<nigelb> *instead
<nigelb> right next to each room and I'm linking it to the IRC channel
<nigelb> how does that sound?
<mhall119> sounds right to me
<nigelb> great!
<nigelb> I just need to find the license for that icon or get a new icon for IRC..
<nigelb> mhall119: the icons in LD are CC licensed?
<mhall119> nigelb: there's http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/icons/icons_preview.html
<mhall119> nigelb: they are now, yes
<mhall119> they were AGPLv3, which means they were summit-compatible anyway
<nigelb> ah, so I use them and credit it to you in LICENSE?
<mhall119> me and doctormo
<mhall119> I'm going to create a series on ubuntu-community-webthemes to host the icons, and it'll have a LICENSE file with all that
<mhall119> that was you can just link to the project/series for attribution
<nigelb> mhall119: http://i.imgur.com/u9scA.png
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^^
<mhall119> it's a bit big...
<cjohnston> I agree
<nigelb> twss
<nigelb> mhall119: I made it big for ease of clicking.
<jono> hey mhall119, is http://locodir.mhall119.com/ to be considered the location of the dev version of the next site?
<mhall119> jono: no, I'm going to setup an ec2 instance for testing
<mhall119> that one is already loaded down with other sites
<jono> mhall119, gotcha, cool
<daker_> yo jono
<jono> hey daker
<jono> :-)
<jono> daker are you going to be able to join our calls?
<jono> the LoCo Portal is going to rock in this cycle!
<jono> :-)
<daker_> i'll try :)
<daker_> the cloud portal too :D
<jono> daker sweet :-)
<jono> well the calls will be focused on the LTP, but I am sure Ahmed would love to talk more about the cloud portal :-)
<jono> mhall119, daker is there a guide for how people can get involved in the LTP?
<daker_> jono, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development
<jono> thanks daker!
<daker_> jono, did ahmed show you the new cloud portal ?
<jono> daker no?
<mhall119> jono: it's not a great guide, but it's a start
<jono> thanks mhall119 - I am writing up a blog post about projects that could use help, so I figured I would include the LTP
<daker_> jono, good :)
<daker_> mhall119, where i can find the community web themes ?
<cjohnston> daker_: ubuntu-community-themes/
<cjohnston> jono: summit could use help too
<cjohnston> and hall of fame
<jono> cjohnston, there are a lot of sites that could use help, I am just focusing on a few projects
<jono> I can cover others later
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-03
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston what is the recommended mailing list for LTP discussions?
<jono> daker, ^
<nigelb> jono: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-web-projects
<jono> awesp,e
<jono> awesome
<jono> thanks!
<cjohnston> jono: thats again for all community sites, summit, LTP, hall of fame, community themes, etc
<jono> cjohnston, yup, cool
<nigelb> jono: "Kind of like Second Life, but in the real world." BWAHAHAHA
<jono> nigelb, :-)
<mhall119> lol
<YoBoY> good morning
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston  do you have any recent sqlite db of LD ? import-live-data is very slow
<daker> ah i forgot s/LTP/LD ツ
<mhall119> unfortunately no
<daker> ok
<nigelb> The last time I did that, I canceled midway
<nigelb> and worked with half the data
<daker> i'll share the db with you
<daker> mhall119, http://pastebin.com/4R6gT2pC
<daker> bug :/ http://dpaste.com/550065/
<daker> mhall119, nigelb cjohnston Ronnie bug #792323
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 792323 in loco-directory "No module named _thread (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792323
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: ping
<daker> Woo fix it :D
<daker> now i need to find how to fix the package ツ
<mhall119> daker: what package?
<daker> bug #742126
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742126 in dateutil "_thread not available on Python 2.6 (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742126
<mhall119> um...why is _thread in there?
<mhall119> also, it looks like you got the error on python 2.7
<daker> yep 2.7 natty
<daker> here is my bug #792323
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 792323 in loco-directory "No module named _thread (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792323
<mhall119> right, but I still don't know why _thread is being used in teams.views
<daker> because on teams.views we import vobject
<daker> and vobject is using dateutil
<daker> brb
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: pong
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: hello there! having launchpad issues and can't find the bug about jobs on ubuntu
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: any ideas?
<nigelb> l remember seeing one
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: bug 605969?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 605969 in ubuntu-website-content "Redirect /employment to webapps.ubuntu.com/employment (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605969
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: could i have that link to the job board you showed me too pls?
<nigelb> alejandraobregon: yeah, http://jobs.hasgeek.in/
<alejandraobregon> nigelb: ubot4` thanks
<nigelb> :)
<daker> mhall119, nigelb cjohnston Ronnie the database https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development#Database
<nigelb> w00t, thanks daker :)
<daker> ツ
<mhall119> daker: awesome, thanks
<daker> yw
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you answered me, I didn't see it.. Is there a status update for django-openid-auth?
<cjohnston> and the only hold up for upgrading south and django is asking afaik?
<mhall119> cjohnston: anthony reviewed my branches and has requested some cleanup, I'll hopefully get to that this weekend
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I see that we got a couple more people to join the ML
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm wondering if team admin == owner period?
<cjohnston> although I do have a fix, which I have wanted to do for a while. ;-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'd say no
<mhall119> since launchpad just introduced the ability to have a non-admin owner
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i do see code in the lpupdate that takes anyone who is Administrator and makes them admin in LTP.. or so it appears
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/remove-admin/+merge/63423 just hit approve
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm unsure of why this is a good idea
<cjohnston> I'm still not sure why the admin should be displayed
<cjohnston> if an admin isnt a contact then whats the reason of displaying their name
<cjohnston> I'm prolly on my own.. I just don't get why they both need to be displayed
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-04
<nigelb> mhall119: did you get around to reviewing my MPs?
<mhall119> no :(
 * mhall119 was in config-glue/wsgi-oops hell all day
<nigelb> ouch, I don't even want to go there.  That's a very painful hell
<nigelb> cjohnston: want to review a few of my branches? :D
<nigelb> mhall119: to display the time of last refresh, do you have any preferences on where it should go?
<nigelb> (top right, bottom left, bottom right)
<cjohnston> bottom left
<nigelb> okay :)
<nigelb> bottom left it is then :D
<nigelb> cjohnston: is it only with the datewise view or also on room and track view?
<cjohnston> do track and room auto refresh
<nigelb> I doubt
<nigelb> let me check
<cjohnston> if they dont then just day.. if they do, then yes
<nigelb> cjohnston: how does this look? http://i.imgur.com/IonHZ.png
<nigelb> I can't move it higher because the schedule thingy is that big.
<cjohnston> looks fine to me
<nigelb> okay!
<nigelb> daker_: hrm, did ical break for you too?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^ nigelb broke the ical now
<nigelb> no, i didnt
<nigelb> i didnt touch ical
<nigelb> cjohnston: one of your changes seems to have broken it
<cjohnston> i doubt it
<nigelb> cjohnston: mhall119 broke it.
<nigelb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/114
<cjohnston> whats broken
<nigelb> I think meeting_page_url
<cjohnston> how so
<nigelb> well, if I make it google.com, instead of meeting.meeting_page_url it works
<nigelb> this is very strange
<nigelb> meeting.meeting_page_url works from the shell
<nigelb> gosh, that was a hard bug to catch.
<nigelb> I got the problem
<nigelb> daker_: ping me when you get online, I realized why ical is broken.
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol, so remember had trouble with 10.10 in the urls
<nigelb> cjohnston: I fixed that, its awaiting review.  so if anyone has the old data, the ical will be broken.
<nigelb> using django shell to debug++
<mhall119> nigelb: I'll have to teach you pdb
<nigelb> mhall119: is that the python equal of gdb?
<mhall119> yup
<nigelb> oh that sounds sweet
<mhall119> much better for debugging than the shell
<nigelb> well, I only wanted to figure out what were the wrong values that broke the ical
<nigelb> well, I had to first figure out that meeting_page_url broke it
<nigelb> then I checked if meeting_page_url was generated correctly
<nigelb> then I checked it for all the meetings
<nigelb> and it hit me what wwas going wrong :)
<nigelb> mhall119: 38 bugs in summit that aren't in progress.
<daker> mhall119, any thing on bug 538177 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 538177 in loco-directory "Send Email updates (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538177
<cjohnston> my 2.5 hours off is almost up and ill have to go back to work
<l3on> Hi all, someone of you know where I can find planet ubutnu theme?
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-05
<daker> yo mhall119
<mhall119> hiya daker
<daker> mhall119, question: if i change the verbose name of a field it doesn't affect the db, right ?
<mhall119> correct, but it will affect translations (if we're talking LD)
<daker> ok
<daker> just reviewed two merge proposal
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> daker: did you do https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/750944-flicker-group/+merge/56299 ?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> make sure you actualy leave a review, not just merging it
<daker> ok
<mhall119> that helps us look at LP to see who approved it
<mhall119> did you do the merge, or just change the status in LP?
<daker> i have done the merge
<mhall119> and pushed it back too lp:loco-directory?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> in that case just leave a comment that say something like "Looks good"
<daker> done
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> only 15 more to go ;)
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> we need to push out an update to ld :-/
<cjohnston> I wish I had time to do stuff
<nigelb> I wish someone would review my branches :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-28
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: ./manage.py update-template IIRC
<AlanBell> RawChid: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-webmonkeys
<AlanBell> RawChid: that is probably the closest thing to the production code, I believe there were some changes made in live that didn't go through version control
<AlanBell> but they may have been folded back in by now
<cjohnston> 22
<RawChid> AlanBell: thnx! Let me try this out
<RawChid> Nice, this is much better that what I found on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wiki
<RawChid> Why is this code outdated? Maybe it can be removed or updated?  (just a suggestion)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't understand what fix you think there is
<mhall119> it doesn't seem there is anything that can be done in Launchpad to fix this, we need an API into SSO itself
<mhall119> so that we can pull a list of all openids for a given launchpad user
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you please start a discussion with wgrant then about what we can do
<mhall119> wgrant doesn't work on SSO
<cjohnston> I understand that..
<cjohnston> but if his fix won't work, then there isn't a point in fixing it
<cjohnston> can you post on the bug your ideas?
<cjohnston> how can we push to get sso to be fixed
<mhall119> which bug?
<mhall119> I'm asking ISD if they would do it
<cjohnston> if you look at the summit bug list, the first bug
<daker> mhall119, bug 944473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944473 in Summit "SSO login should define what information is required, not allow a user to select what information to give" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944473
<daker-cloud> ouch! nigelb kick tarmac pls :)
<daker-cloud> hey Ronnie1
<Ronnie1> hey daker-cloud
<daker-cloud> how can i test this https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-team-portal/userprofile_creation/+merge/107603 ?
<Ronnie1> daker-cloud: you can locally login in the shell (./manage.py shell) and then remove your user account (userprofile and openid (not sure about the last) are removed automatic)
<Ronnie1> if you login again, you could check your service/profile/?user__username= url or check your name in the 'chair list' for example
<daker-cloud> ok
<Ronnie1> daker-cloud: i worked today on improving the team page: http://imgur.com/NtG3m
<Ronnie1> its not finished yet, but i think its an improvement already
<daker-cloud> YES, well done
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker-cloud> hi cjohnston
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-29
<newz2000> hey daker, daker-cloud, RawChid, give me a ping if you still need me. Back from a little holiday.
<RawChid> I already got my help in here. Thanks anyway and enjoy your holiday :)
<daker> ツ
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-30
<daker-cloud> any idea on this bug 721762 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721762 in LoCo Team Portal "db migration issues" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721762
<daker-cloud> mhall119: ^
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-31
<mhall119> daker-cloud: we had a bug that was fixed in our code to make the approved_date field a DateField rather than a DateTimeField, but that was before we started using South for migrations, and the change to the production database's table was never applied
<technoviking> how important are mobile views for Ubuntu websites? are there guidelines?
<steveedwards> technoviking: Excellent question. We (on the Web Team) are currently working on a responsive design solution for our core sites. To answer your question – we care about how how our sites are displayed on mobile devices and we're hoping to implement some changes very soon.
<technoviking> steveedwards: great
<technoviking> are smileys on the forums something we need to match the theme?
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-01
<bobweaver> Hello there any one know how long canonical.com will be down for ?
<bobweaver> like this link http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/webinars?utm_source=database&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=enterprisedesktop
<pleia2> should be fine now
<bobweaver> Yeah :>)
<graingert> why has this issue been ignored? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1004874
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1004874 not found
<graingert> cjohnston: ^
<daker-cloud> graingert => newz2000
<graingert> newz2000: heya
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> That is a good question. It does need to be fixed but due to the architecture of our system it can't be used to exploit anything.
<newz2000> I will email the people in charge of the site to be sure that they know about it
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-03
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: a lot of MPs to review :)
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: ping mhall119
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: ~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/theme-update/   retheming to the new brand
<cjohnston> its to the point i think where it could use reviews
<daker-cloud> ok
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: wow everything is borken :)
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: what is borked? it looks good to me?
<cjohnston> there are a few issues, but i dont see many
<daker-cloud> :)
<cjohnston> ?
<daker-cloud> i see many issues, the theme is made for content sites
<cjohnston> let me spend a little more time working on fixing the things i see, then I'll get you to give a review with things that need fixing
<daker-cloud> sure :)
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-28
<mhall119> newz2000: daker: I have a skunkworks project that needs HTML5/CSS/Javascript talent, are either of you interested?
<daker> mhall119: sure
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-31
<mhall119> daker: around?
<daker> mhall119: on irc ya
<daker> but i am working
<mhall119> ok
<daker> mhall119: for the skunkworks project ?
<antdillon> Global nav is now live
<antdillon> With a brand new community site :)
<daker> antdillon: \m/
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-27
<jose> mhall119: bug on summit.u.c: the 'today' link at the top is a link for uds-1403, not sure if it's hardcoded
<mhall119> it's in the admin, I'll fix it
<jose> cool, thanks!
<mhall119> jose: done, clear cache and reload
<jose> \o/
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-29
<jose> mhall119, cjohnston: you guys think https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/summit/1197855-fix/+merge/178679 is still relevant since we have a "schedule" button at the top?
#ubuntu-website 2015-05-25
<daker> jose: pong
<jose> daker: hey, I got a summit MP waiting, mind reviewing please?
<daker> jose: ok
<jose> thanks :D
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-01
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have time tomorrow to have a quick chat about developer portal landings and stuff? :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: yup
<dholbach> shall we pick a time already?
<dholbach> is 10 ok? 10:30?
<davidcalle> dholbach: 10:30 wfm
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-02
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Morning dholbach o/
<dholbach> the 15.04 -> 16.04 snappy doc could be another customer for the gdoc cleaner :)
<dholbach> let's see when cwayne responds later on
<davidcalle> dholbach: sudo snap install gdoc-html-cleaner
<dholbach> yep, I saw it :-)
<dholbach> nice work
<dholbach> davidcalle, coming? :)
<dholbach> dpm, https://github.com/ubuntudesign/vanilla-framework/issues/290
<dholbach> dpm, when did you want to meet up later on?
<davidcalle> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16916662/
<dpm> dholbach, shall we say at 11:30?
<dholbach> dpm, I have an appointment at 12 and need to go there by bike, so 11:30 won't work for me
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll take a look
<dpm> dholbach, would 15:00 be ok?
<dholbach> dpm, 15:00 to 15:30?
<dholbach> that'd work
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you run with --delete?
<davidcalle> dholbach: nope
<dpm> dholbach, looking at that github issue, I'm not sure it refers to the CSS theming we're using for d.u.c - it refers to vanilla, but I'm not sure how that is related to the Ubuntu web guidelines we're using on the site
<dholbach> davidcalle, it doesn't look like it from the last line of the traceback
<dholbach> dpm, that'd be relevant if we moved to vanilla - I just thought that it'd be good to stay in touch with the webteam about it
<davidcalle> dpm: that's the framework we will want/need to use in the future (because that's what they are migrating websites to)
<davidcalle> dholbach: should I try with delete and see what burns?
<dpm> davidcalle, dholbach, but is vanilla not a full framework? I.e. the move to vanilla would mean migrating from djangocms? I'm not too familiar with Vanilla other than knowing it exists
<davidcalle> dpm: CSS framework
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we have a way to cowboy a file into the deployment?
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, that makes sense then
<davidcalle> dholbach: into staging, yes
<dholbach> davidcalle, <3
 * davidcalle puts is hacker pants on
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you teach me the black art of this?
 * davidcalle adds his teacher's hat
<davidcalle> ssh dholbach@wendigo.canonical.com
<davidcalle> sudo su - stg-ue-devportal
<davidcalle> juju ssh 4
<davidcalle> cd /srv/devportal-app-0/code/current
<davidcalle> Hack hack hack
<davidcalle> cd /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-devportal-app-0/charm/
<dholbach> how do I run the management command again?
<davidcalle> sudo JUJU_UNIT_NAME=devportal-app-0 ./run.py "python manage.py check-consistency"
<dholbach> great, thanks
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> dpm, http://ubuntudesign.github.io/vanilla-framework/demo/
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, just as a general question - is there anything that's stopping us from migrating to vanilla on d.u.c, other than the actual work it'd require?
<dholbach> AFAIK nothing
<davidcalle> dpm: I don't think there is, but we simply need to try it and see what breaks.
<dholbach> code blocks
<dpm> davidcalle, sounds familiar :)
<dpm> dholbach, so that's currently the only known blocker, from your point of view?
<dholbach> looking at the demo site that's what was obviously missing
<davidcalle> dpm: we simply need to - have the webteam - try it and see what breaks? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, the file is read-only _:)
 * WillMoogle peers around the corner
<WillMoogle> I think there are some code blocks in the making, but I'm not directly involved with them
<nottrobin> if you have custom code currently, e.g. for code blocks, you should be able to just whack it on top of Vanilla in the same way you might have whacked it on top of Guidelines
<dholbach> davidcalle, I pushed a new rev to https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-consistency-command/+merge/295718 - maybe you can talk me through the process of deploying it later on again
<dholbach> I need to run in a few
<davidcalle> dholbach: which file is read only?
<davidcalle> dholbach: to redeploy from the branch, from stg-ue-devportal; cd ~/mojo-ue-devportal/ue/mojo-ue-devportal; make
<dholbach> davidcalle, developer_portal/management/commands/check-consistency.py
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok cool - I'll try that later
 * dholbach runs
<WillMoogle> If you have Vanilla questions #vanilla-framework has been opened
<davidcalle> WillMoogle: Nice!
<dholbach> davidcalle, trying a redeploy now
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, does 'make' pull the latest of the branch in question?
<davidcalle> It should
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> it's still broken
<dholbach> i'll fix it tomorrow
<davidcalle> Hmm, good luck :/
<dholbach> it's fine :)
<dholbach> all right... see you tomorrow!
<davidcalle> :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-06-03
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/pull/20 :-)
<dholbach> good you're just coming online ;-)
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> oops - it doesn't look as pretty (https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/blob/101c6000c403c1e1e53a795f5340c67d487f1494/README.md) as locally - let me fix it
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> ok, much better: https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/blob/629344e2f5180e7a2ef5037ef0c657b67b9e4dbe/README.md
<dpm> nice
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed and commented
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<dholbach> updated: https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/blob/ebfa1ee92306733818c8f1515301e020c03bd696/README.md
<dholbach> and I just added gitter/travis integration
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, another one for you: https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen/pull/21 :)
<dpm> looking...
<dpm> dholbach, I'm playing with the github review system... I added an inline comment and proposed a change (software -> snap) directly editing the file
<dholbach> mh, I'm not sure if linking to uappexplorer will make things a bit more confusing
<dholbach> just looking at https://uappexplorer.com/app/moon-buggy.dholbach it links my click packages too
<dholbach> I'm happy to link to it though
<dholbach> we could add a link to the upstream project too, if we like
<dpm> dholbach, just a suggestion, I'll leave it up to you
<dholbach> dpm, added the uappexplorer links
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> ready to merge?
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> o/
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I missed the comment, yes!
<dholbach> merged, thanks
<dholbach> davidcalle, it looks like the newest rev was not pulled in when I typed 'make'
<dholbach> how can I find out which branch is used?
<dholbach> I assume this is not https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-consistency-command/+merge/295718?
<davidcalle> dholbach: last line of $ cat ~/mojo-ue-devportal/ue/mojo-ue-devportal/common/collect should tell you the branch used (it's the list of places it pulls from, there should be, at the end: dependencies (with a revno), staging (commented out), this branch without revno (meaning it pulls the latest).
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> dholbach: you can try a full redeployment this way:
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-consistency-command/view/head:/developer_portal/management/commands/check-consistency.py does not match juju-stg-ue-devportal-machine-4:/srv/devportal-app-0/code/current/developer_portal/management/commands/check-consistency.py
<davidcalle> look in Ctrl+r destroy, you should have a command looking like this: juju destroy-environment <something>;mojo destroy workspace <something>;juju bootstrap;make
<davidcalle> I'm not on the vpn right now, but I can jump in to look for the exact one if you want
<dholbach> will do
<davidcalle> You need to run it from the same place you would run make
<dholbach> yep, on it
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle,
<dholbach> Bootstrap complete
<dholbach> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<davidcalle> dholbach: are you in mojo-ue-devportal/ue/mojo-ue-devportal?
<dholbach> ah, that looks better now, thanks
<davidcalle> np :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, it looks like it always needs a full redeploy
<dholbach> even if it says during the deployment that it's up to <last revno>
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's what I actually do most of the time
<dholbach> right, I'll do another one then :)
#ubuntu-website 2018-05-28
<enyc> I'm happy to create bug on the pkg-website if I get a clue what's going on =)
#ubuntu-website 2018-05-29
<enyc> OoooOOo packages.ubuntu.com back with all  releases, wonder what was wrong!
#ubuntu-website 2018-05-31
<enyc> the pkg-website is mysteriously showing all ubuntu releases again, but no idea what actually happened to it ....??
